# Glass for HO scale model windows



## Lttuna1613

I have some Pikestuff HO scale buildings that have windows but no clear glass. Question is what do I use for the glass ie: material name and thickness and where do you find it?


----------



## raleets

If you buy any hot foods at your supermarket deli you'll have all the window "glass" you could ever use on your layout.
The clear plastic containers can easily be cut into window-sized "glass" pieces, then glued into place with a dab of super glue, and you're good to go. Glue them onto the inside wall, of course.
I've also softened the look buy hitting them lightly with Testors Dullcote. This will give them a "foggy" look which makes the interior lighting look "softer" from the outside.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## thedoc

raleets said:


> If you buy any hot foods at your supermarket deli you'll have all the window "glass" you could ever use on your layout.
> The clear plastic containers can easily be cut into window-sized "glass" pieces, then glued into place with a dab of super glue, and you're good to go. Glue them onto the inside wall, of course.
> I've also softened the look buy hitting them lightly with Testors Dullcote. This will give them a "foggy" look which makes the interior lighting look "softer" from the outside.
> Have fun,
> Bob


Agreed, but there are many more sources for clear acetate material, many toys and other products are packaged with this material and if you save what comes to you, you will soon have more than you can use, many of them flat and good for windows. Recently I sold several re-kitted buildings at a train meet in some of the clear plastic salad containers from the local supermarket. I have also used the salad containers to put things in so that I could see what is in them without opening the container.


----------



## Lttuna1613

*Window glass*

Thanks guys for the response, sometimes the simplest answers are right under our noses! I would not have thought of that. Thanks again for solving a problem.

Semper Fi


----------



## DonR

You can also create window shades out of craft paper
for an interesting touch.

If you put 'glass' in your windows you might consider
lights. Most of these plastic buildings glow like they
had been nuked unless you treat the interior with
'black out' materials. I use a combination of
thick black enamel, black electricians tape (for the corners
and along where the roof joins the wall.) and card stock.

Don


----------



## thedoc

It also helps to put floors and room dividers in the building but then you need a light in each room that you want lit.


----------



## wvgca

i use microscope slide glass, gives the 'right' look, and fairly easy to work with


----------



## Gwpapa

I use clear mail labels which you can also print on. Sometimes I print curtains or blinds on them then peel and stick. You can also print advertisements etc on them if you want or just print them to look like dirty Windows. Cheap and easy.


----------



## gun.slick

If you don't need to see great detail through the window, or if you want a shortcut to making interiors, there is a product called Micro GLAZE from Micromark. It's a white liquid... looks sort of like white wood glue... that gives a look like some glass shower doors. It's good for windows up to about 3/8" x 3/8". You apply it to the window opening with a toothpick and drag it around the inside of the frame. Might take a few applications , but it give a good appearance without a ton of measuring and cutting. Dries clear and fairly hard in about an hour.

Add some shapeless colorful items to the inside and a light or two and the effect looks great. You'd swear that the interior had people, furniture, etc.

Used it on all the windows in a Plasticville town hall kit bash and am doing a log cabin now.

Thirty years ago I used the same product on some 160 HO car windows: plastics, alloy metals, etc, even some old rubber slush mould cars. Never got it to work on windshields or most back windows (doesn't adapt well to curved windows), but side windows came out great.


----------



## Lttuna1613

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that replied, good tips


----------



## Cycleops

Just one tip, if you are using any type of plastic sheet don't fix the windows with CA(superglue) , although it won't be apparent immediately over time the clear plastic will frost over.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Best to use canopy cement or watch crystal cement. Both are available from MicroMark and other fine hobby shops.


----------



## SBRacing

You can go one step farther and buy the W.S. (woodland scenic) Light Defuse Window Film. I make the building look dark when lights are off and when lights are on it tones down the amount of light passed thru... or you can place actual figures and accessories inside to make it looked occupied.


----------



## santafealltheway

I use the side of a milk jug for diffused glass


----------

